# It's that time of year.



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 27, 2009)

I'll be on vacation until 07-08-09. Going camping with my son one last time before he enters the Navy. All rigs are shut down. I will run all six rigs upon my return and to help make up for Mike047's departure. I will check in every other day when I can find an internet connection. Keep Folding Boys!!!


----------



## AsRock (Jun 27, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'll be on vacation until 07-08-09. Going camping with my son one last time before he enters the Navy. All rigs are shut down. I will run all six rigs upon my return and to help make up for Mike047's departure. I will check in every other day when I can find an internet connection. Keep Folding Boys!!!




Have FUN!!


----------



## Kreij (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm not folding at the moment, but I just wanted to tell BuckNasty to let his son know that there are people here on TPU who are proud of him for what he is doing.


----------



## hat (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd fold but I only have a single core and 7 series gpu.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 27, 2009)

Well done on the folding front and well done to your son going to the navy. I am also going soon and I can only hope he does you proud, it's a very daunting thing for young men to join the armed forces.


----------



## Asylum (Jun 27, 2009)

Have fun and we will see you when you get back!!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 27, 2009)

Have fun Buck....We'll take care of things while you're gone...Does this mean I get to be number 1 on the daily production?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 27, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Have fun Buck....We'll take care of things while you're gone...Does this mean I get to be number 1 on the daily production?



You bet BigGuy! You have the bridge.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 27, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Have fun Buck....We'll take care of things while you're gone...Does this mean I get to be number 1 on the daily production?



*Lurks in the shadows*


Have fun Buck


----------



## bogmali (Jun 27, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> *Lurks in the shadows*




No threat whatsoever and you can lurk all you want


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 27, 2009)

I'll just make sure to bookmark that post Bogi.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 27, 2009)

++for the USN

13yr veteran, here.


----------



## Binge (Jun 27, 2009)

DOOD have a great trip and make smores


----------



## MRCL (Jun 27, 2009)

Don't forget to _fold_ your clothes when packing.


----------

